# Aluminium Doors



## Wammal (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am quite new to this forum and this is my first post. 

I have bought a house in Ferreira do Zezere and need to get a couple of new doors.

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy aluminium doors in this area? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wammal said:


> Hi everyone, I am quite new to this forum and this is my first post.
> 
> I have bought a house in Ferreira do Zezere and need to get a couple of new doors.
> 
> ...


Hi Email me and i will give you the details for a good supplier

[email protected]
lane:


----------



## Wammal (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Moggy666, I have sent you an email. 

Thanks


----------

